# golfer vs. skydiver



## deadinside (Nov 21, 2003)

What is the difference between a Golfer and a Skydiver?

A Golfer goes:
Whack!................................Oh Damn!

A Skydiver goes:
Oh Damn.............................WHACK! 


Tiff


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

its kind of hard to play golf at 1,000 feet.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

...and just think of all the people who complain because things are out of Whack!?
Then there was the Women's Army Corps. WAC! "Ouch! I promise I won't do that again!"


----------

